# Kessil A360we LED for 75G Reef? Experience?



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Im currently running 2 x 150w halide JBJ Viper Lamps and 2 x 54w 48" ATI Blue Plus/ATI Actinic T5's over my 48x20x20 with 3" euro-bracing. Im thinking of upgrading my lighting for my SPS and i'd like the tank to be a bit brighter.
Im hesitant to go to 250w halides as i'd like to keep the running costs of the tank as low as possible, so im considering the Kessil A360we LED pendants. Is anyone currently running these on a reef?

*Here is the response I got from Kessil when inquiring about the A360we: *
_"The A360WE will actually outperform your 150W MH. The A360 would actually compare to a 250W MH as far penetration and par. To set up that tank with proper lighting we would recommend going with 2 A360WE that would give you the coverage and penetration needed to sustain any corals, names or clams you may or may not have (yet)."_

They did not respond when I asked for PAR readings.
If anyone has any pics of the A360WE I'd love to see them. Thanks guys.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Decided to go with a couple more T5's as the more affordable option and upgrade my skimmer to something a bit quieter instead.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good choice I think. You can never go wrong with T5's


----------



## CBART (Mar 23, 2014)

Just an FYI I run the 360's over a 90 corner bow and they are fantastic lights. Corals love them. I also run a 150 15k Kessil over a 24 gal nano with great results. Nice colour, low heat and very quiet.


----------

